# Most unusual/expensive leopard gecko morphs ?



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

I feel so behind on this subject. 
I think last time I was upto-date it was all APTORS and RAPTORS and eclipse eyes and blazing blizzards and SHTCTB etc. But these are now the cheap and boring ones lol and there's all this talk of enigmas and I don't know what else!!

So, at the minute, what are the 'new,upcoming and exciting' leopard gecko morphs which everyone fights over and pays hundreds,if not thousands, for? 

I swear soon enough normals will be near-enough impossible to get hold of and become the new craze again:lol2:


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

i think enigmas and ecplise are going up, red eyes as well. very strange i just go with what i like the look of!


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Im pretty sure the "newest" morph is the Black Pearl, which is a leo which is pretty much all over black and it stays like this right into adulthood. There are next to none in the UK at the mo and anyone buying them would need to pay hundreds poss thousands of pounds lol.

There is a thread on here called "black pearl update" or something, which is by 2 guys on here who have bought 1 and are attempting to develope the morph as we speak 

xx


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> I swear soon enough normals will be near-enough impossible to get hold of and become the new craze again


as with all morphs it's the quality that counts.... prices for good quality morphs haven't really been that bad 


emma90 said:


> i think enigmas and ecplise are going up, red eyes as well. very strange i just go with what i like the look of!


with enigmas it depends on what they're crossed with and how good they are quality and health-wise.... have seen good quality engimas going for sale for less then £50 and poor quality ones going for a fiver :whistling2:



Geckogirl_88 said:


> There is a thread on here called "black pearl update" or something, which is by 2 guys on here who have bought 1 and are attempting to develope the morph as we speak


of the threads in question can be found here -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/427396-new-project-black-pearl-updated.html
~ Mike and Sam have got plenty of plans : victory:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

I lie actually, snows and mack snows were the new big thing last time I was around here. I was shocked to see they are now going so cheap! 

The black pearl sounds very interesting.. seems to be the complete opposite direction to what everyone was breeding a few years ago! I'm not sure on it though :blush: (probably get kicked for saying that!!).

I'm sure I've seen some other interesting looking/sounding morphs in peoples sigs??


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup, I guess the rarest "base morph" is the Black pearl, only one in Europe 

As for combos, Bell albino Blizzards, Bell albino Murphy Patternless will be hitting the market pretty soon.
Also RAPTOR combos, like Dreamsickles (Mack snow RAPTOR enigma) are rather rare right now, especially in the UK.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

yasminnnn said:


> I'm sure I've seen some other interesting looking/sounding morphs in peoples sigs??


There are plenty of trade names for certain combos, it's just learning which is which. If you remember any we can let you know?


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Yup, I guess the rarest "base morph" is the Black pearl, only one in Europe
> 
> As for combos, Bell albino Blizzards, Bell albino Murphy Patternless will be hitting the market pretty soon.
> Also RAPTOR combos, like Dreamsickles (Mack snow RAPTOR enigma) are rather rare right now, especially in the UK.


you're going to keep reminding us aren't you? ¬_¬ one day, someone is going to steal her from you :Na_Na_Na_Na:absolutely gorgeous though. i think on the site they went for what $3000?


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be after one maybe two Leos in the next few months.

Been doing my research on morphs & am hell bent on a mack super snow & a tremper albino mack snow - theyre gorgeous! 

Have no idea how hard they are to get a hold of, if theyre rare or prices but sure I'll find out when the hunt begins properly.


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be after one maybe two Leos in the next few months.

Been doing my research on morphs & am hell bent on a mack super snow & a tremper albino mack snow - theyre gorgeous! 

Have no idea how hard they are to get a hold of, if theyre rare or prices but sure I'll find out when the hunt begins properly.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Nicquita said:


> you're going to keep reminding us aren't you? ¬_¬ one day, someone is going to steal her from you :Na_Na_Na_Na:absolutely gorgeous though. i think on the site they went for what $3000?


Yup, got to keep people interested, can't keep all the photos to ourselves 



elliecjno1 said:


> I'll be after one maybe two Leos in the next few months.
> 
> Been doing my research on morphs & am hell bent on a mack super snow & a tremper albino mack snow - theyre gorgeous!
> 
> Have no idea how hard they are to get a hold of, if theyre rare or prices but sure I'll find out when the hunt begins properly.


There will be plenty of both around in a few months


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> There will be plenty of both around in a few months


yep : victory:


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

MrMike said:


> There will be plenty of both around in a few months





SleepyD said:


> yep : victory:


Ooh thats nice to know, going to plod along slowly collecting bits & get a viv etc set up over the next few months ready so its spot on :mrgreen:


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

cant belive no-one mentioned the 'BLUE GECKO' yet. i think they will be a hit!!!!!
LEOPARDGECKO.COM | Future Projects

enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

judy said:


> cant belive no-one mentioned the 'BLUE GECKO' yet. i think they will be a hit!!!!!
> LEOPARDGECKO.COM | Future Projects
> 
> enjoy :2thumb:


As far as I know it's not been confirmed the colour keeps in adults has it? I'm hoping Mr. Tremper gives an update soon as some must be reahcing adulthood by now. Massive potential though definately.


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

just checking the website now. it kinda reminds me of a hippie! with the far out colours


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh my god at the blue geckos!! Now those are amazing, it would be good to hear how they turned out as adults! But even to have a baby with that colouration would be amazing.:gasp:


----------

